# I give up!



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

When I first came here, I was hoping to talk about people who were actually crazy, not hate on people because they liked something different than everyone else. With that said, I think I should leave and not return. It'll be better for everyone. However, if you feel that we should actually find crazy people, and not have stupid superiority wars, I'll stay. Yes, I do have autism, but that doesn't automatically make you a freak! Andy Warhol, Einstein, Newton, Mozart, Darwin, Satoshi Tajiri, Temple Grandin, and even Jerry Seinfeld had or have autism, and they function/functioned just fine!


----------



## LegoTugboat (Feb 28, 2016)

They didn't know about autism in the time of Newton. And technically speaking, Tajiri has Aspergers.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Feb 28, 2016)

We don't mock you because you have autism.
We mock you because you're a clueless shitposter who doesn't know when to stop posting.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

LegoTugboat said:


> They didn't know about autism in the time of Newton. And technically speaking, Tajiri has Aspergers.


True, but do I really have to be made fun of?


----------



## LegoTugboat (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> True, but do I really have to be made fun of?



We're equal opportunity bullies. We don't judge based on race, colour or ethnicity, we bully based on sperg.

You should be thanking us for being so progressive.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> We don't mock you because you have autism.
> We mock you because you're a clueless shitposter who doesn't know when to stop posting.


Quit lying, you hate me because I have autism.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

LegoTugboat said:


> We're equal opportunity bullies. We don't judge based on race, colour or ethnicity, we bully based on sperg.
> 
> You should be thanking us for being so progressive.


Let's only make fun of people on the far left/right, not just someone who reviews stuff/likes something.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> True, but do I really have to be made fun of?


Threads like this are why you're being made fun of. You seem mostly like a sympathetic character, but whether you want to leave or stay, I'd advise you to not call attention to yourself like this if you don't like being made fun of.


----------



## Null (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> When I first came here, I was hoping to talk about people who were actually crazy, not hate on people because they liked something different than everyone else. With that said, I think I should leave and not return. It'll be better for everyone. However, if you feel that we should actually find crazy people, and not have stupid superiority wars, I'll stay. Yes, I do have autism, but that doesn't automatically make you a freak! Andy Warhol, Einstein, Newton, Mozart, Darwin, Satoshi Tajiri, Temple Grandin, and even Jerry Seinfeld had or have autism, and they function/functioned just fine!


TIME TO GO INTO THE REFRIGERATOR


----------



## KatsuKitty (Feb 28, 2016)

Who are you again?


----------



## LegoTugboat (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Let's only make fun of people on the far left/right, not just someone who reviews stuff/likes something.



So in other words, we'd be /pol/?


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Quit lying, you hate me because I have autism.


It should be law that autistic fetuses get aborted.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> Threads like this are why you're being made fun of. You seem mostly like a sympathetic character, but whether you want to leave or stay, I'd advise you to not call attention to yourself like this if you don't like being made fun of.


Posting ANYTHING here doesn't seem to get me respect!


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> It should be law that autistic fetuses get aborted.


Do you really believe that? After all the scientists and artists I posted?


----------



## RP 520 (Feb 28, 2016)

Andy Warhol, Einstein, Newton, Mozart, Darwin, Satoshi Tajiri  Temple Grandin,  and even Jerry Seinfeld 

I marked out the unconfirmed ones for you.


----------



## Hat (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Andy Warhol


Shitty artist.



ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Einstein


Shitty hair.



ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Darwin


Spread ungodly lies.



ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Jerry Seinfeld


Annoying.


----------



## JU 199 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Posting ANYTHING here doesn't seem to get me respect!



Please stop before it's too late.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Posting ANYTHING here doesn't seem to get me respect!


Because all your posts can be summed up as "BLAARG, THESE PEOPLE BASICALLY RAPED MEGAMAN!! EPIK MEME!!!!"


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Do you really believe that? After all the scientists and artists I posted?


They should have been aborted and so should you.


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Quit lying, you hate me because I have autism.


No. 

Plenty of people here are autistic, you're getting shunned because of the stupidity of your posts. 

Just look at your first post:


ArmedBlueReploid said:


> HOW _*DARE *_HE!!!! I REALLY LIKE MEGAMAN!!!!!!!! THIS GUY DESERVES TO BE SIMULTANEOUSLY GIGA CRUSHED, METAL BLADED, AND TORNADO HELD AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dialogue I made up for this pic:
> Zero: Now I REALLY don't know what I'm fighting for!!! I'd rather have her die than have her experience this!!
> ...


It's shit. It's roleplaying, autism, all-caps, etc. Plenty of your other posts are shit, too.


ArmedBlueReploid said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE SEEN ON THIS SITE (ノ＞▽＜。)ノ
> 
> Anyway, some of my suggestions for nicknames:
> •Zero Vortex
> ...





ArmedBlueReploid said:


> View attachment 34886 Found this Landtard who just posts screencaps. As an oceanophile, there is nothing beautiful in this mess of credit-stealing trees (Remember, we get half the oxygen we breathe from the ocean, but does anyone acknowledge that? NO! I'd turn it into a city based solely around the ocean and its superiority to the filthy land-dwelling races who claim to dominate it. I'd flood the entire forest and turn it into an artificial sea. I'd introduce some marine life, make a path to the ocean, and I'd be all set!



If you're going to leave, fine. But you don't need to announce it, less make a thread about it.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Hat said:


> Shitty artist.
> 
> 
> Shitty hair.
> ...


Created an art movement

Explained how our universe works

Are you really a  fundamentalist?

Okay, he is kind of annoying.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 28, 2016)

#payingattention


----------



## Tookie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Andy Warhol, Einstein, Newton, Mozart, Darwin, Satoshi Tajiri, Temple Grandin, and even Jerry Seinfeld had or have autism, and they function/functioned just fine!


lol


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Tismo said:


> No.
> 
> Plenty of people here are autistic, you're getting shunned because of the stupidity of your posts.
> 
> ...


I agree, but I was new here and didn't read the rules.


----------



## JU 199 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I agree, but I was new here and didn't read the rules.



That's so apparent now.

Could you link us your social media accounts please?

thank you


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I agree, but I was new here and didn't read the rules.


Not reading the rules isn't an excuse for not using common sense.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> That's so apparent now.
> 
> Could you link us your social media accounts please?
> 
> thank you


Nope, I'm not letting myself sink any further. We all want to be the best we can, and you guys are trying to stop me!


----------



## XH 502 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> When I first came here, I was hoping to talk about people who were actually crazy, not hate on people because they liked something different than everyone else. With that said, I think I should leave and not return. It'll be better for everyone. However, if you feel that we should actually find crazy people, and not have stupid superiority wars, I'll stay. Yes, I do have autism, but that doesn't automatically make you a freak! Andy Warhol, Einstein, Newton, Mozart, Darwin, Satoshi Tajiri, Temple Grandin, and even Jerry Seinfeld had or have autism, and they function/functioned just fine!


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I agree, but I was new here and didn't read the rules.


Who's fault is that? That's why you're getting shit on here -- that, and that you're also cripplingly autistic.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Tismo said:


> Not reading the rules isn't an excuse for not using common sense.


So what you're saying is that:
•Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
•Science is wrong
•Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
•Atheists should be exterminated
•Anyone who has any common sense believes this.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...


We're all saying that.


----------



## LegoTugboat (Feb 28, 2016)

If we wanted emotionless violent killing machines, we'd buy robots.


----------



## XH 502 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...


What.
When the fuck did I even say that.
I agree though, you're getting somwhere.


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...


True. We're mostly saying YOU should be exterminated.


----------



## JU 199 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...



Atheists are literally the worst thing ever to happen to the human race.

Autism is a close second.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

We should backtrace Reploid and kill him in real life because he's an autistic


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> So what you're saying is that:
> •Autistic people should be exterminated, even after all they contributed.
> •Science is wrong
> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule
> ...



lol calm down.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree





ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Atheists


In other words


ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Autistic people


The only problem being that autistics aren't people.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> We're all saying that.


Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


bye lol


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


Go ahead and assblast your way out of here, kid.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


 rage quit.
I give him a week before he's shitposting in the DA Horrors thread again.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Firesharpie said:


> Go ahead and assblast your way out of here, kid.


But how do I do that?  Where do I go to do that?


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> But how do I do that?  Where do I go to do that?


I think you'll figure it out since you're clearly butthurt.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> But how do I do that?  Where do I go to do that?


http://www.wrongplanet.com


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> rage quit.
> I give him a week before he's shitposting in the DA Horrors thread again.


Nope, I quit for good!


----------



## Locksnap (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> But how do I do that?  Where do I go to do that?


You have to send a personal letter to the Kiwi Farms Home Office at 14 Branchland Court, Virginia.


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Nope, I quit for good!


You clearly care a lot about us knowing that.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Nope, I quit for good!


See you in a week.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Nope, I quit for good!



That's okay, I'll follow you out. Nice tumblr btw.


----------



## Hat (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god.


Playing _Mega Man_ does not count as scientific research. Go read _The Bible._


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Hat said:


> Playing _Mega Man_ does not count as scientific research. Go read _The Bible._


I don't play Megaman for scientific research! I actually read books about science!


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 28, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> That's okay, I'll follow you out. Nice tumblr btw.






"T3H INT3RW3BZ"
*"T3H INT3RW3BZ"
*


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I don't play Megaman for scientific research! I actually read books about science!


Didn't you say you were going to leave?


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I don't play Megaman for scientific research! I actually read books about science!


Autism Speaks pamphlets don't count.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Tismo said:


> Didn't you say you were going to leave?


TELL ME HOW TO DO IT!


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> TELL ME HOW TO DO IT!


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> TELL ME HOW TO DO IT!


1.)Close kiwi farms tab
2.)Never go to kiwi farms again

whoaaaa that was HARD.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


>


I'LL STILL GET EMAIL NOTICES! TELL ME HOW TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT!


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> TELL ME HOW TO DO IT!


See that "X" at the top of your browser window? Press it. Or kill yourself, that's another way out.


----------



## Hat (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> TELL ME HOW TO DO IT!


You need to click the little red box in the corner of the screen. It's an obscure method, so don't feel too bad that you didn't get it right away.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I'LL STILL GET EMAIL NOTICES! TELL ME HOW TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT!




Pls don't go


----------



## David Chuggins (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I'LL STILL GET EMAIL NOTICES! TELL ME HOW TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT!


 just disable notifactions


----------



## Hat (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I'LL STILL GET EMAIL NOTICES! TELL ME HOW TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT!


Delete e-mail account and start over.


----------



## Pandas Galore (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I'LL STILL GET EMAIL NOTICES! TELL ME HOW TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT!


In the rules we say we don't delete accounts, you can turn off email notifications and just close the site. That's the best course of action at this point.


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I'LL STILL GET EMAIL NOTICES! TELL ME HOW TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT!


You can't. Just disable email notifications and go away. You'll probably get banned soon for being underage but the information and shit you said will stay as long as KF lives.


----------



## ArmedBlueReploid (Feb 28, 2016)

BAN ME RIGHT NOW! DO THAT! PLEASE!


----------



## Tookie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> TELL ME HOW TO DO IT!


This is just a life decision you're going to have to learn to live with.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Feb 28, 2016)

Please don't go. You'll officially be more autistic than I am, and therefore the most autistic member of the Farms! Please, I need this...


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> BAN ME RIGHT NOW! DO THAT! PLEASE!


Sorry, autist, guess you're stuck here then.


----------



## XH 502 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> BAN ME RIGHT NOW! DO THAT! PLEASE!



Holy fuck, @Philosophy Zombie isn't the only Connor clone.


----------



## JU 199 (Feb 28, 2016)

This escalated quickly


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I'LL STILL GET EMAIL NOTICES! TELL ME HOW TO DELETE MY ACCOUNT!



Alt + F4


----------



## Null (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Hat (Feb 28, 2016)

This guy is worse than @nesimatic.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> BAN ME RIGHT NOW! DO THAT! PLEASE!


Nope, you're here with us forever. :3


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 28, 2016)

No dicknigger

stay here

with us


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> When I first came here, I was hoping to talk about people who were actually crazy, not hate on people because they liked something different than everyone else. With that said, I think I should leave and not return. It'll be better for everyone. However, if you feel that we should actually find crazy people, and not have stupid superiority wars, I'll stay. Yes, I do have autism, but that doesn't automatically make you a freak! Andy Warhol, Einstein, Newton, Mozart, Darwin, Satoshi Tajiri, Temple Grandin, and even Jerry Seinfeld had or have autism, and they function/functioned just fine!



Someone call @Wildchild and tell her she's being out-failed.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 28, 2016)

uh oh guys this random idiot sperg has decided we should only discuss certain things and stop talking about things he doesn't like or want to talk about


Better do what he says because if we don't the consequences include


----------



## XH 502 (Feb 28, 2016)

Null said:


> View attachment 75457



The thing about having a Kiwi Farms account is that it's here... forever.

It will never go away.

It cannot be undone.


----------



## JU 199 (Feb 28, 2016)

@ArmedBlueReploid


----------



## Firesharpie (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't forget, you're here forever! Can't wait for your next post in DA Horrors. c;


----------



## deeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Wizzrobe 2.0 confirmed.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Feb 28, 2016)

I am taking this very seriously.


----------



## Wildchild (Feb 28, 2016)

Leaving Kiwi Farms is harder than it sounds, I've been trying to leave for months but haven't gotten banned yet. I hope someday I will be able to be banned and leave this place.


----------



## Tismo (Feb 28, 2016)

I hope @ArmedBlueReploid sees the error on his actions and decides to turn himself into God almighty so he can be admonished for his sins.


----------



## chimpburgers (Feb 28, 2016)

Stay here, I love you even though I've never heard of you.


----------



## Wildchild (Feb 28, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Stay here, I love you even though I've never heard of you.



I love you too dollarhuviya.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid is autistic and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Feb 28, 2016)

deeman said:


> Wizzrobe 2.0 confirmed.


Oh my god he is.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Feb 28, 2016)

I, too, suffer from the Kiwi addiction. I, too, can't just simply turn off email notifications and close out of the site forever. This is a very serious, very real condition, I promise!


----------



## Wildchild (Feb 28, 2016)

I hereby request and announce that I am requesting to be banned too, so I can be free from this place and be productive with my life, which will be more productive.


----------



## Roosechu (Feb 28, 2016)

Sperg harder.


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm glad someone was willing to halal themselves so freely, I needed a way to wash away that pedo thread shitfest.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like @ArmedBlueReploid is inactive here for now.

Let's see how long until he returns.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!





ArmedBlueReploid said:


> But how do I do that?  Where do I go to do that?





ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Nope, I quit for good!





ArmedBlueReploid said:


> BAN ME RIGHT NOW! DO THAT! PLEASE!


For all your Kiwi Farms account deleting information please contact @Connor Bible.


----------



## Funnybone (Feb 28, 2016)

After that abortion train wreck thread about that Alison person this thread is so refreshing. Something about some dude I've never seen before bitching about the Kiwi Farms being Kiwi Farms with a little pixel robot avatar with a "GOODBYE!" title underneath is making me laugh and smile so hard. Thanks OP!


----------



## Kabobs (Feb 28, 2016)

We've got another halalcow in the making! We must dig up as much dirt as possible!


----------



## DZ 305 (Feb 28, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> View attachment 75448
> "T3H INT3RW3BZ"
> *"T3H INT3RW3BZ"*


The Autism is stronger that I thought...


----------



## plasticine (Feb 28, 2016)

At least you had the common decency to put this in the off-topic section.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Feb 28, 2016)

@ArmedBlueReploid is the best pet autist and I hope that he can get his account deleted like @Connor Bible and @Wizzrobe did before him


----------



## Big Bob Pataki (Feb 28, 2016)

i'm leaving the kiwi farms because you all won't buy my beepers and send me an xbox one.  thanks for nothing!


----------



## Lucky Wildcard (Feb 28, 2016)

You should've thought twice about registering an account, kid.  Now look what happened.  Besides, even if they did ban you or close your account, your posts remain.  Just leave.  Leave and don't come back, because the kiwis are actually vultures in disguise, feasting on the corpses of autistic spergs like yourself.  Take a nice, long exile from the net and come back when you're more mature, because at this point, you're far from help, and it's only going to get worse.

So long.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Feb 28, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> @ArmedBlueReploid is the best pet autist and I hope that he can get his account deleted like @Connor Bible and @Wizzrobe did before him


No, you are.


----------



## Another Fellow (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> BAN ME RIGHT NOW! DO THAT! PLEASE!





Wildchild said:


> Leaving Kiwi Farms is harder than it sounds, I've been trying to leave for months but haven't gotten banned yet. I hope someday I will be able to be banned and leave this place.


@ArmedBlueReploid
@Wildchild

I have an idea that could potentially help both of you:


Spoiler



Autism cage fight. ArmedBlueReploid vs. Wildchild. Best two out of three. Winner gets their account deleted.


Spoiler














EDIT: As it turns out that Wildchild is not autistic, I suggest that MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN be unbanned to fill in.


----------



## Wildchild (Feb 28, 2016)

Another Fellow said:


> @ArmedBlueReploid
> @Wildchild
> 
> I have an idea that could potentially help both of you:
> ...



I wouldn't be able to participate in a cage fight because I'm not autistic. Someone autistic would have to fill in for me in my place.


----------



## Gato da Vida (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok, so I looked into this, and I figured out how to leave Kiwi Farms.

In order to leave, be banned, have all your posts removed, and remove email notifications, you have to send links to every single social media/deviantart/etc account you have ever owned to either @Null or a mod on this forum.

Then you just wait. Easy as that!


----------



## MasterDisaster (Feb 28, 2016)

You know what I really love about this?  Not only is this the best thread @ArmedBlueReploid ever made but it even got featured first try; honestly he should be proud of himself because he finally learned how to make a thread.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Feb 28, 2016)

Skysora said:


> We've got another halalcow in the making! We must dig up as much dirt as possible!


He already had one. He didn't learn.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/armedbluereploid-how-not-to-interact-with-kiwifarms.16887/


----------



## Asandy31 (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Posting ANYTHING here doesn't seem to get me respect!


Cure Cancer


ArmedBlueReploid said:


> •Anyone who likes Megaman/Pokémon/anime to any degree is worthy of ridicule


You walked into that one, it's not that you like a certain cartoon character, because most adults experience nostalgia for juvenile stimuli, it's the fact that you actually admit to it.
The reason why the autist brain is so funny to neurotypicals is because a brain without context just makes us laugh
The End


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 28, 2016)

I see I missed out on the fun. Shame. Dude was pussy.



Another Fellow said:


> @ArmedBlueReploid
> @Wildchild
> 
> I have an idea that could potentially help both of you:
> ...


No, winner faces off against @UglyOldJafar, and the winner from that match gets both of them get their accounts deleted.

Also Reploid, Sienfeld made Bee Movie. Your point was invalidated when you brought him up in the first place.


----------



## Gato da Vida (Feb 28, 2016)

Surprise ArmedBlueReploid, you win. You've BEEN a weird crazy stupid person on the internet all along!


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Feb 28, 2016)

OH WOOOOOOW, TALK ABOUT BUGGED AUTISM MECHANICS! THANKS, KOJIMA!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 28, 2016)

Gato da Vida said:


> View attachment 75461
> Surprise ArmedBlueReploid, you win. You've BEEN a weird crazy stupid person on the internet all along!


Who's the landtard now?


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Feb 28, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


Get outta here, kid. Before we catch your autism!


----------



## Gato da Vida (Feb 28, 2016)

I do have to hand it to him though. He's managed to conceal any potential connections he might have to previous/parallel social media accounts.



Spoiler: Google Results









That's all that comes up when searching for his name. The only other accounts that come up are:



Spoiler



http://ask-the-iron-queen.tumblr.co...therine-this-will-be-over-quickly-see-if-your

http://falliblecrowd74.tumblr.com/p...ght-you-guys-time-to-settle?is_related_post=1

and this one: http://www.hateporn.net/site/tumblr.com/search/CristianoValencia which just links back to the first one.



This is rather at odds with his behavior on the forums, which leads me to a few conclusions:

1) He's a troll who's acting this way on purpose (which is sad. Also unlikely in my opinion)

2) This is his first online social media account (again, I find this unlikely too)

3) He has some truly epic dirt on past/other accounts.

I'm gunning for option 3. Unfortunately, I briefly looked into those other tumblr accounts, and didn't find anything too interesting. It seems the trail has gone cold for now.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Feb 28, 2016)

Gato da Vida said:


> I do have to hand it to him though. He's managed to conceal any potential connections he might have to previous/parallel social media accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's fourteen, you're barking up the wrong tree. Try Club Penguin.


----------



## Bluey (Feb 28, 2016)

I seen this person around Tumblr before. He gives Megaman fans a bad name.

See ya kiddo.Watch for that door,k?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 28, 2016)

Fourteen year olds on the internet, amirite guise?


----------



## Loxiozzz (Feb 28, 2016)

Puar said:


> I seen this person around Tumblr before. He gives Megaman fans a bad name.
> 
> See ya kiddo.Watch for that door,k?


In all honesty, the fans were never really that great to begin with


----------



## Bluey (Feb 28, 2016)

Loxiozzz said:


> In all honesty, the fans were never really that great to begin with


I met a few cool ones, like Gauntlet. The rest? Nope.


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 28, 2016)

Another chimpout missed... _Now_ who's gonna supply us with weekly Bang-a-man XXX and Porkypr0n smut/shitposts?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2016)

Gato da Vida said:


> I do have to hand it to him though. He's managed to conceal any potential connections he might have to previous/parallel social media accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The beattiecole@gmail.com address turns this up on Spokeo:

Beattie Lesnick

I'm not going to pay for whatever else it has, though.

There's this YouTube with one video:  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX_qXo-2bEnwgJ1-ciXri1A

And this really autistic comment on a change.org petition, also the only thing on this name:  https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-p...emerald-as-dlc-or-as-its-own-game/c/210834393

Nintendo: Please Remake the Pokemon Game, Pokemon Emerald, as DLC Or As Its Own Game
by Anil **** · 30 supporters
Supporter comment

I liked the Battle Frontier and want to see it again.

Sounds autistic enough to be the same guy.  There's not really much of interest so far, though, and the only real link between that name and ABR is that email address search on Spokeo and that the brief comments are pretty massively autistic.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 29, 2016)

I wonder if he'll ever figure out how to unsubscribe to email alerts....


----------



## Ruin (Feb 29, 2016)

Yee haw there be autism in these here hills!


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Feb 29, 2016)

The kid is cute and he was so excited to be on the forum earlier. Objectively it's really not advisable for him to stay on Kiwi Farms, but I hope he comes back after realizing that he can have lots of fun here if he wants to. He's got that naiveté that we so rarely see because we all got it beaten out of us.


----------



## Tismo (Feb 29, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> The kid is cute and he was so excited to be on the forum earlier. Objectively it's really not advisable for him to stay on Kiwi Farms, but I hope he comes back after realizing that he can have lots of fun here if he wants to. He's got that naiveté that we so rarely see because we all got it beaten out of us.


His posting style reminds me of @MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN, Except not as aggressive.

I like to think that both of them are actually meant to be a fusion, but are currently separated. Once they come together they'll fuse and form the ultimate sperg, who will use his infinite autism to rule over the farms for the millenniums to come.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 29, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Let's only make fun of people on the far left/right, not just someone who reviews stuff/likes something.


I'm far right, like REALLY far right. Nobody here takes the piss out of me. Unless... there's a secret Laz board isn't there. Oh GOD let me in!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 29, 2016)

ShiningPokeStar said:


> Another chimpout missed... _Now_ who's gonna supply us with weekly Bang-a-man XXX and Porkypr0n smut/shitposts?


Don't worry, he'll be back. If we know anything from experience. It's that people who say "I'M GOING AWAY! FOREVER!" never stay gone for long.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 29, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> Then you're just as delusional as the people you make fun of. Goodbye forever. I hate to leave, but you guys are too stupid to live. Tell me how to get rid of my account so I can delete it. I'm not an adult, I'm a 14 year old kid who just likes science, and science suggests that there is no god. I don't live on Triton, I just said so for anonymity reasons. I actually live in Santa Monica. It's not okay to make fun of people because of their race, and it's not okay to make fun of someone because of their mental condition. I hate all of you (with a few exceptions). I'm not threatening to KILL you, I'm just saying that I have no reason to go on. (Yes, this is happening.) @Donald And The Immigrants , you're just trying to make me feel bad, which shows me how much of a loser you are if you have no purpose in life other than to tell me how pathetic I am. Autism is not a contagious disease, the internet is not reality, and I am going to leave here. GOODBYE AND GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


This is one of the greatest things I've ever read. Curse you faggots for driving him away.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 29, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> The beattiecole@gmail.com address turns this up on Spokeo:
> 
> Beattie Lesnick
> 
> ...



And with that I have his full name, street address, home and cell numbers, and most of his families social media accounts. First person to quote me and say "Dynastia I respect you as a human being and I know in my heart of hearts you actually love meat pies" gets to choose what message I leave on his mother's facebook.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> And with that I have his full name, street address, home and cell numbers, and most of his families social media accounts. First person to quote me and say "Dynastia I respect you as a human being and I know in my heart of hearts you actually love meat pies" gets to choose what message I leave on his mother's facebook.



@Dynastia I respect you as a human being and I know in my heart of hearts you actually love meat pies

Ms. Lesnick

I am with Perverted-Justice and we recently encountered your son in a sting operation. We are forwarding his information to the NCMEC, however they are not always expedient in their follow-up. We encourage you to get psychiatric help for your son because this is a compulsion that research has proven is not self-managed.

Good luck,

Xavier Von Erck


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 29, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> @Dynastia I respect you as a human being and I know in my heart of hearts you actually love meat pies
> 
> Ms. Lesnick
> 
> ...



Done.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 29, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> We should backtrace Reploid and kill him in real life because he's an autistic


----------



## Pocoyo (Feb 29, 2016)

Good riddance. That is all I have to say.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 29, 2016)

I just called the Texas state police and told them a missing person whose details I got here is buried in his backyard, stay tuned for a reaction.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Feb 29, 2016)

This is beyond beautiful, its betachu,wizzrobe,all over again.


----------



## Abethedemon (Feb 29, 2016)

NULL JUST NUKE ME YOU GUTLESS MOTHERFUCKER
Don't go man, you're very entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 29, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> This is beyond beautiful, its betachu,wizzrobe,all over again.


Then if he doesn't come back here he'll probably go shit up the DA complaints forum. Joy. 

 If he is fourteen then I'm going to feel terrible. At least Wizzrobe was nineteen and should have known better.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 29, 2016)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Then if he doesn't come back here he'll probably go shit up the DA complaints forum. Joy.
> 
> If he is fourteen then I'm going to feel terrible. At least Wizzrobe was nineteen and should have known better.



I'm afraid he is so maybe we really should ban him after all.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Feb 29, 2016)

Funny how the self-proclaimed "Maverick Hunter of T3H INT3RW3BZ" couldn't cut it here at the Farms, right?

Also, anyone typing things like "T3H INT3RW3BZ" without a trace of irony needs to be beaten with hammers.


----------



## Sanshain (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh , I'm really sad I missed this. But he'll be back.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 29, 2016)

Muncie Anderson said:


> Also, anyone typing things like "T3H INT3RW3BZ" without a trace of irony needs to be beaten with hammers.


We already established that autistics need to be killed


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 29, 2016)

Donald And The Immigrants said:


> We already established that autistics need to be killed


Well why not just destroy half this site and all of our fun while we're at it?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 29, 2016)

Leetspeak?

Was he a timetraveler from 2005?


----------



## Tismo (Feb 29, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Leetspeak?
> 
> Was he a timetraveler from 2005?


Considering the fact that he proclaims himself as a megaman fan in this day and age, yes.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 29, 2016)

Pretty definitely a kid.







(From 2012)


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Feb 29, 2016)

Wait a fucking second, Jerry Seinfeld is autistic?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 29, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> Wait a fucking second, Jerry Seinfeld is autistic?



He claimed to be a while ago


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Feb 29, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> He claimed to be a while ago


http://time.com/3596612/jerry-seinfeld-autism-spectrum-aspergers-syndrome-neurotypical/ He isn't. He just related to an autistic character


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Feb 29, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> http://time.com/3596612/jerry-seinfeld-autism-spectrum-aspergers-syndrome-neurotypical/ He isn't. He just related to an autistic character



Phew


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Feb 29, 2016)

>Member Since: Jun 10, 2015


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 29, 2016)

ArmedBlueReploid said:


> I think I should leave and not return.


Ok


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 29, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> http://time.com/3596612/jerry-seinfeld-autism-spectrum-aspergers-syndrome-neurotypical/ He isn't. He just related to an autistic character


I think it's absolutely hilarious that it had to be clarified in fucking Time magazine. Not that it would have mattered either way.


----------



## APerson (Feb 29, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I just called the Texas state police and told them a missing person whose details I got here is buried in his backyard, stay tuned for a reaction.


Dyn, he's 14. Just let him do stupid shit and wait until he grows out of it.
Also, I'm taking bets on the number of autistic minors who are Kiwis. Any guesses?


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Feb 29, 2016)

APerson said:


> Also, I'm taking bets on the number of autistic minors who are Kiwis. Any guesses?


All of us.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Feb 29, 2016)

APerson said:


> Also, I'm taking bets on the number of autistic minors who are Kiwis. Any guesses?


Everyone.
Edit: damn ninjas


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 29, 2016)

APerson said:


> Dyn, he's 14.



When I was 14 I was already getting assfucked in the Gosford boy's home and learning how to be strong and proud this is how you become strong, ladies. I will make all of you soft white little princesses strong. I will make you strong and you'll hate me for it.


----------



## Gato da Vida (Feb 29, 2016)

For future reference - when the post above mine is inevitably deleted - Krampus just posted the full script to the Bee Movie.

I didn't think it was possible. But it's actually happening...

A thread is giving people autism.

I'll update the list for when TheArmedBlueReploid returns:

Einstein, Newton, Seinfeld. Krampus.

Hopefully there won't be any more casualties.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 29, 2016)

Krampus said:


> Bee Movie Script
> 
> According to all known laws
> of aviation,
> ...


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Feb 29, 2016)

APerson said:


> Dyn, he's 14. Just let him do stupid shit and wait until he grows out of it.
> Also, I'm taking bets on the number of autistic minors who are Kiwis. Any guesses?


I just turned 5 today but a glitch in the age determining system enables me to post anyways


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 1, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I just turned 5 today but a glitch in the age determining system enables me to post anyways



You accidentally mentioned your mental age there...


----------



## fugly bunny (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 1, 2016)

You kidding me? I'm typing this from inside my mom's womb as we speak! (Hooray for leeching off of others' wi-fi!)


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 1, 2016)

ShiningPokeStar said:


> You kidding me? I'm typing this from inside my mom's womb as we speak! (Hooray for leeching off of others' wi-fi!)


I told your mom you have terminal autism. Once you hit Kiwi stage there is no cure.
She's discussing abortion right now.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Mar 1, 2016)

@ArmedBlueReploid 
"View attachment 34886 Found this Landtard who just posts screencaps. As an oceanophile, there is nothing beautiful in this mess of credit-stealing trees (Remember, we get half the oxygen we breathe from the ocean, but does anyone acknowledge that? NO! I'd turn it into a city based solely around the ocean and its superiority to the filthy land-dwelling races who claim to dominate it. I'd flood the entire forest and turn it into an artificial sea. I'd introduce some marine life, make a path to the ocean, and I'd be all set!"

Well, let me try to explain why your posts earn raised eyebrows. They are very idiosyncratic, this means: They refer nearly exclusively to your own tastes and interests. Most wouldn't find a DA user who posts anime screencaps very noteworthy. Your post, which boils down to: "I dislike inland locations, I find this landscape scene offputting due to the lack of water, I would redesign it to include access to the ocean", is most of all about what you yourself like or dislike.

See, I have been campaigning against solar and wind power for years because my country's government sinks annually around € 25 billion into these technologies which are in Central Europe close to useless as far as physics and economy are concerned. But nonetheless I don't make posts like this:



Spoiler








http://www.deviantart.com/art/Solar-Forest-208290425
Found this ecotard who made a picture of solar panels. Haha, what a loser! He should purchase a cheap nuclear electricity tariff and get rid of this solar crap!



...because the image in itself is not terrible (even if solar panels casting shade on each other is as dumb as you can get).

I'll admit though that the term "Landtard" is quite catchy.


----------



## Keerakh (Apr 12, 2016)

DykesDykesChina said:


> @ArmedBlueReploid
> 
> See, I have been campaigning against solar and wind power for years because my country's government sinks annually around € 25 billion into these technologies which are in Central Europe close to useless as far as physics and economy are concerned. But nonetheless I don't make posts like this:



Really? Actually I'd like to hear you elaborate further on that given how twat is gone.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 12, 2016)

SCRuler said:


> Really? Actually I'd like to hear you elaborate further on that given how twat is gone.


In the year 2000 the stability of the German power grid was under attack
By the Green Party and their conservative pals
Solar and wind subsidies lept to destroy thermal generation, colliding with the laws of physics
Turning into a new money sink...

German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
German Renewable Energy Law
Building solar roofs and windmills 'til every working class family's income's gone
German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
When you need extreme energy prices to come along in a flash to starve you...
German Renewable Energy Law

Chopping birds up by the thousands do windmills standing side by side
Low capacity factor power sources can never win although they always try
Angela Merkel the chancellor upholds the law
But when electricity prices seem still too low she can always call...

German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
German Renewable Energy Law
Building solar roofs and windmills 'til every working class family's income's gone
German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
When you need extreme energy prices to come along in a flash to starve you...
German Renewable Energy Law

In the year 2011 after the Fukushima accident
German Renewable Energy Law zapped to the extreme
the grid must accept spikes in wind and solar whether there's demand or not
thus unstable energy sources get guaranteed fixed prices for 20 years to boot...

German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
German Renewable Energy Law
Building solar roofs and windmills 'til every working class family's income's gone
German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
When you need extreme energy prices to come along in a flash to starve you...
German Renewable Energy Law

Rich homeowner plaster their roofs with solar cells and get paid for every surplus
while the workers and the poor bleed from their pockets for every kilowatt-hour
The socialists have turned, it seems, into corporate shills
taking money from the working class and giving it to millionaires.

German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
German Renewable Energy Law
Building solar roofs and windmills 'til every working class family's income's gone
German Renewable Energy Law
Electricity from unstable sources
When you need extreme energy prices to come along in a flash to starve you...
German Renewable Energy Law

http://thebreakthrough.org/index.php/programs/energy-and-climate/the-poverty-of-the-energiewende


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 12, 2016)

Pikonic said:


> I told your mom you have terminal autism. Once you hit Kiwi stage there is no cure.
> She's discussing abortion right now.



Remember, parents, it's never too late to abort your children!


----------



## Keerakh (Apr 12, 2016)

DykesDykesChina said:


> German Renewable Energy Law



Does this mean you're utterly against Solar/wind everywhere, or just locally since it's apparently unfeasible in your location?
What power sources are you for? I presume nuclear, am I correct? I'm appreciative of Nuclear, and I hate how much irrationality there is toward it. It's good so long as it can be contained and maintained safely.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 12, 2016)

Renewables are a scam


----------



## Keerakh (Apr 12, 2016)

I have to say, everytime I see the title of this topic in the activity feed, the voice of the junkies from NARC saying "I GIVE UP!" says it in my head and then I hear Jontron saying "Too little too late, Talking leg". /tism

anyway, Im kind of irritated that he's gone, I wanted to give him some more advice he wouldn't listen to.
I think I'm addicted to that.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 12, 2016)

SCRuler said:


> Does this mean you're utterly against Solar/wind everywhere, or just locally since it's apparently unfeasible in your location?
> What power sources are you for? I presume nuclear, am I correct? I'm appreciative of Nuclear, and I hate how much irrationality there is toward it. It's good so long as it can be contained and maintained safely.


This depends. In Europe photovoltaics are silly expensive toys, with capacity factors (= Energy actually generated / Energy that would be generated if it ran at maximum power all the time) of around 11% and nearly unpredictable spikey output, same holds for onshore wind which has the unfortunate side effect of turning birds and bats into McNuggets. Offshore wind is a little better, as it can get capacity factors of up to 40% (onshore usually below 20%), but it is even more expensive to build and its construction creates sound waves which can deafen whales.

In tropical and desert locations, with capacity factors between 20% and 30%, solar may have a future as a substantial energy source, once next-generation photovoltaics and next-after-next generation batteries enter mass production.

Among power sources I prefer hydro and geothermal where they are feasible (large rivers and volcanic areas such as Iceland -- they create huge amounts of electricity from geothermal and run their aluminum industry on it), among fossil generation gas as it burns relatively clean and achieves high efficiency (though unstable gas prices are an issue), and, like you said, nuclear for most locations, most of all advanced Gen IV systems such as high-temperature gas cooled pebble bed, and anything with a fast neutron spectrum and closed fuel cycle like the Integral Fast Reactor or fast-spectrum molten salt reactors, as these can fission any and all actinides, including spent fuel from light water reactors and depleted Uranium, of which there are sufficient resources ready on hand to power civilization for centuries to come when used in Integral Fast Reactors. Thorium may also hold promise and probably fusion down the line.


----------



## Keerakh (Apr 12, 2016)

DykesDykesChina said:


> This depends. In Europe photovoltaics are silly expensive toys, with capacity factors (= Energy actually generated / Energy that would be generated if it ran at maximum power all the time) of around 11% and nearly unpredictable spikey output, same holds for onshore wind which has the unfortunate side effect of turning birds and bats into McNuggets. Offshore wind is a little better, as it can get capacity factors of up to 40% (onshore usually below 20%), but it is even more expensive to build and its construction creates sound waves which can deafen whales.
> 
> In tropical and desert locations, with capacity factors between 20% and 30%, solar may have a future as a substantial energy source, once next-generation photovoltaics and next-after-next generation batteries enter mass production.
> 
> Among power sources I prefer hydro and geothermal where they are feasible (large rivers and volcanic areas such as Iceland -- they create huge amounts of electricity from geothermal and run their aluminum industry on it), among fossil generation gas as it burns relatively clean and achieves high efficiency (though unstable gas prices are an issue), and, like you said, nuclear for most locations, most of all advanced Gen IV systems such as high-temperature gas cooled pebble bed, and anything with a fast neutron spectrum and closed fuel cycle like the Integral Fast Reactor or fast-spectrum molten salt reactors, as these can fission any and all actinides, including spent fuel from light water reactors and depleted Uranium, of which there are sufficient resources ready on hand to power civilization for centuries to come when used in Integral Fast Reactors. Thorium may also hold promise and probably fusion down the line.


I'd beware about Thorium. If it's a fusionable/fissionable material for the purposes of energy production on par or somewhat higher/better controllable than what we have now, I'm all for it. But I remember seeing clickbait-level horseshit about how a tiny bit of it can power a car for a hundred years. 
Near my province there's a bank of offshore wind turbines but I'm not terribly sure about the yield, and given how the weather is miserable for most of the year (ffs one summer we literally had only two weeks of sun, the rest of it was wet, cold and miserable) not many people, if any, pour money into solar. I recall hearing about a guy in my old community where he built a wind turbine for him and his father and he ended up generating so much the power company sent him a check of a small amount per month because he ended up contributing to the power grid. Hell, the locale is pretty windy anyway and there's a place in a neighbouring peninsula called "Wreckhouse" where the winds are completely fucking psycho on a regular basis, such that it will push over tractor trailers/trains. 
    Our main energy throughput is from mostly hydroelectric dams. There's one dam/plant that recieved a lot of attention in the news and got bad attention because it was in our province but ended up being owned or whatever to Quebec. I dont think any Nuclear is here and given the average level of education and stuff and the comparative demand, it probably never would be.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 12, 2016)

SCRuler said:


> I'd beware about Thorium. If it's a fusionable/fissionable material for the purposes of energy production on par or somewhat higher/better controllable than what we have now, I'm all for it. But I remember seeing *clickbait-level horseshit about how a tiny bit of it can power a car for a hundred years. *


Yep, that's just horseshit. It cannot be used in cars.

Thorium 232 is an Actinide similar to Uranium that can be used in power reactors. In order to fission it must be converted to Uranium 233 (the odd atomic weights tend to fission more easily) via the reaction:

Th 232 + n --> Th 233 (beta- decay) --> Pa 233 (beta- decay) --> U233

Its main advantage is that the breeding cycle works in a thermal neutron spectrum (moderated, that is, slow neutrons like in today's light water reactors, which sustain the reaction more easily than fast neutrons), while the Uranium/Plutonium cycle will work only in fast spectrum like the Russian BN-600/800 or the Integral Fast Reactor (prototype EBR-II) of Argonne National Laboratory. In fact, Shippingport Nuclear Power Plant once used Thorium fuel in its ordinary light water reactor, which worked quite well. Pebble-bed gas cooled reactors can also be powered by Thorium, but these cannot achieve a breeding ratio over 1, that is, they only replenish their own fuel from the Thorium in the fuel pellets, they cannot create extra fuel for another reactor.

Most people who advocate Thorium today recommend doing so in a Molten-Salt Reactor similar to that of Oak Ridge NL in the 1960s (built by the inimitable Alvin Weinberg) [this one used U235 though], with emphasis on thermal (slow)-neutron reactors using graphite as moderator. But fast neutron molten salt reactors could in fact burn both Uranium and Thorium, they'd basically be "omnivores".

It is sometimes said that Thorium should replace Uranium due to being more plentiful on earth (4x amount of U), but this is not really a good argument, as there is no shortage of Uranium (it is more common than silver, almost as common as zinc, and a nearly limitless supply could be filtered out of seawater using special materials), and most of all we already have 1.8 Mio t of Uranium ready on hand, in form of U238 and spent fuel that could be used in Integral Fast Reactors, without any mining or extraction. Thus Thorium is likely an interesting energy research avenue, but there is no urgent necessity to switch from U to Th -- except maybe in India which is short on Uranium but has huge Thorium resources, thus Indian nuclear research is big on the Thorium cycle.


----------



## Keerakh (Apr 12, 2016)

So I take it you have a high level of interest in nuclear fuel capabilties? It's quite refreshing to see, particularly in such a venue as this.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 12, 2016)

DykesDykesChina said:


>



This all sounds like a bunch of angry bullshit to me.



SCRuler said:


> So I take it you have a high level of interest in nuclear fuel capabilties? It's quite refreshing to see, particularly in such a venue as this.



I am a big fan of carbon-neutral energy, and nuclear is one of the best of these.

It's irritating the same people who follow Al Gore's weird cultic policies also follow his ludicrous rejection of nuclear energy, which is as carbon-neutral as it is possible to get.  Carbon isn't even directly involved in any phase of fission.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 12, 2016)

SCRuler said:


> So I take it you have a high level of interest in nuclear fuel capabilties? It's quite refreshing to see, particularly in such a venue as this.


I have in-depth interest in energy technology and policy, most of all in nuclear technology. As a physicist, I see it as the best energy source for the future of humanity.



AnOminous said:


> This all sounds like a bunch of angry bullshit to me.


? What angry bullshit? You mean the movie, Pandora's Promise? That's no BS, it's actually one of the best pro-nuclear documentaries I know. Some parts may be a bit over-dramatic and over the top, but it tells the Integral Fast Reactor story very well. Maybe you should watch it completely before judging it.
http://pandoraspromise.com/


----------



## Keerakh (Apr 12, 2016)

oh  I suspected you might have some training but I didnt know you were full blown physicist.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 13, 2016)

hey guys remember when we were laughing at some 14-year-old sperg wasn't that great


----------

